# The St. Mary's Century - Saturday, September 25, 2010



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

Each year, hundreds of cyclists enjoy the quiet rural charm of St. Mary's County. Steeped in history and culture, Southern Maryland is laced with quiet country roads perfect for cycling. Pass farms being worked today, as they were 200 years ago. Take time to stop at local stores, roadside stands, or the farmer's market to sample the produce, baked goods and crafts of the community. Visit the archaeological exhibits at the St. Clement's Island Museum and the experience the history of the early settlers at St. Clement's Island. Above all, enjoy a day of hassle-free cycling followed by country entertainment (parade, food, games, carnival rides, horse pull, even pig races!) at the St. Mary's County Fair --- admission is free to all registered cyclists. 

We have options for riders of various abilities. Choose a traditional full century (100 miles), a 65-mile or 35-mile course. Routes are flat to rolling, with an occasional hill. Rest stops will be well-stocked with traditional items as well as local specialties, and will include St. Mary's City, Island Bar & Grill on St. George's Island, and Colton's Point. Whether you ride the entire 100 miles or the 35-mile route, count on the hospitality and friendliness cyclists have experienced on each of our previous Amish Hundred rides. At the end of the ride enjoy a shower at CSM, grab a bite at the free picnic while listening to live entertainment and finish the day at the county fair. 

There are two ways to register for our event. You can use active.com or BikeReg.com. 

Direct Registration Links can be located at http://www.paxvelo.com/

For more information:
E-mail [email protected] or contact the ride coordinator, Deb Gillispie, at 443-604-0778


----------



## MKGcentury (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks nice. A bit of a drive from where I am in the northern area of Pennsylvania but it is hard for me to turn down a nice bike ride like that.
Thanks for the info, and I will see ya there.


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

*Excellent area...more info*

Where is the starting location for this event?
How many riders?
Says it starts at 0700 is there a range, maybe to 0900?


----------



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

The ride begins and ends at the College of Southern Maryland Campus in Leonardtown, Maryland. Very easy to find. If you choose to ride the full century it is always encouraged to get an early start so that you can enjoy the food and activities after the ride. Bring your shower things and fresh clothes, as you will be able to use the gym facilities to get get a shower. I will get the directions from various points included on our website www.paxvelo.com this week.

Thank you.


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

Not a bad ride, though a little warm at 87 degrees.
This was only our 2nd organized ride, one thing I did learn, is that just because the ride is in a rural part of the country does not mean the ride will be on quiet, small, country roads. I did the 65 and most of the ride was along fairly busy roads with a shoulder, but cars flying by you at 60 MPH. Even in the busier area I live in near Delaware/PA/MD border my funnest most relaxing rides are on small deserted back roads you can relax and enjoy the scenery on. I did enjoy the couple times we were near the waterfront on the islands and appreciated the picnic and band after-wards, that was nice, also liked being able to use the facilities at each rest point. People were very nice too. Thanks


----------

